# Portland Indiana Today



## Ross (Jul 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 22, 2016)

More!!!!!!


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 8, 2016)

This is my first post on The Cabe Portland is a fun event. Here are a few pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 9, 2016)

thanks for the pictures motomagz there great!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 9, 2016)

Your very welcome here are a few more....


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 6, 2016)

That little blue whizzer is mine!!!  Nice picture, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 6, 2016)

GoofyBike said:


> That little blue whizzer is mine!!!  Nice picture, thank you for posting it.



(WOW)!!! You did a killer job on that thing.


----------



## MotoMagz (Sep 9, 2016)

Your welcome... Definitely one of the nicest 2 strokes I've seen. Proby because the bike is,done so well your eye goes right past the China girl motor. Mine did at first glance!


----------

